# JSON - Projekt



## xrax (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schreibe in JAVA und nutze Tomcat.

Bisher habe ich über ein Servlet XMLs empfangen bzw. gesendet.
Das möchte ich jetzt auf JSON erweitern.
Ich hab mir bereits jason.jar geholt, und der Testcode läuft schon.

Die XMLs hab ich immer aus einem DB-Result erzeugt gegenüber *.xsd validiert.
Geht das validieren genauso mit JSON ? 
Gibts dazu einen Validator und wie müssen dann die "_.xsd"_ aussehen ?

Muss ich den ganzen Code selbst schreiben zB. 
 .writeStartObject()
        .write("firstName", "John")
        .write("lastName", "Smith")........
oder gibts dazu hilfen ?

Wäre nett wenn ich hierzu Infos bekomme.

Besten Dank
xrax


----------

